# Chestnut Mountain(USA, IL)



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

chestnut is the shit! one of my favorite places to go in the midwest.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

*Da Midwest*

A thread just for us midwesterners. one of the hardest areas to snowboard. the west have their damn rockies and frequent fresh white stuff they call powder. the east have their smaller mountains covered in ice, while we have our big hills covered in ice.


My favorite places to go in the midwest is Chestnut in Galena,IL and Cascade in Portage, WI. Chestnut has some great runs for freeriding given that there isnt much around here. Its park is also great, but lacked when i went there last year. Great timing, eh?

Cascade trumped every midwest resort's park. There was huge! features and there was a lot of stuff to hit. I havent gone last season, but saw pictures and heard stories. I was so pissed when i didnt go last season. I always go atleast 2x there a year.

Fourlakes. My little shitty paradice. I live 5 minutes away. Its super small. Takes less than 10 sec to get to the bottom. But the park is good to practice on. I'm Park Ranger there 

thats all i feel writing so far, so add on. share a story or a review about ur favorite or non favorite midwest 'resort'


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Gonna merge these two threads together to keep it relatively clutter free...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

^shoulda been the other way around. his merged into mine. his is only about chestnut and mine is about the midwest as a whole. but i guess this works too


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Haha. Yeah, sorry, still trying to figure out this modding thing...I'll get it right next time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

hey midwest...ive also been to chesnut and love it..i have heard thoiugh that cascade's run are more difficult...is this true?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

umm. its pretty tough choice. i guess cascade wins in who has more difficult with 2 of their trails. they are super narrow, so if u cant control yourself at highspeeds than i guess you'd have trouble with those runs. theres a lot of runs similiar to chestnut's trail eagle.

but i prefer chestnut for freeriding. a lot more fun. eagle is steeper than any of cascade's trails. and MINESHAFT!! (you know what im talkin about?) Man i love this trail. Its the closeest thing you get to the backcountry in the midwest. Theres a small 3ft cliff goin into the trail and is the steepest trail in all of the midwest. (its pretty short though) the incline is awesome though, you pick up speed in a matter of seconds. so you can do a lot of variation. launch off it and shit. (man writing this made me soo pumped/excited to snowbaord)

i only been to chestnut 2x (first time last season) and cascade more than 10x. if cascade doesnt live up to last years park than im goin to chestnut everytime i go up north.

what city you live nikolai?


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I live in Geneva IL (Used to live in the Carol Stream/Glendale Heights area, Nikolai is my Cuz and lives in the Bloomingdale area VERY close to my area. We are gunna go boarding alot this year, Fluke also lives close to us, he is our friend :thumbsup: Can't wait for this years season to start! Weve only pretty much been to chestnut, we wanna try Devils head & cascade.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

from what i heard. devils head isnt worth checking out. they have slow ass outdated lifts and there isnt anything real specail there.
i live down south of you guys in Naperville
i'll be making a 3-4 day trip after christmas to chestnut or cascade. i'll let you guys know and maybe we can chill for a few runs or w/e if you guys will be there the same days. i'm always down to meet new riders.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

the last time i went to chesnut i finnally got the balls to go down mine shaft...WOW! whata rush haha...i have done all the runs but eagle(cause i cant do the mogle thing yet and the straight is always all ice) and warpath cause it looks rather scary but plan to do it this winter...sounds good bout riding with ya if we happen to be up there the same days


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

eagle is moguls? when i was there it was groomed. i thought warpath is moguls. i might be getting the 2 mixed up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

moguls are the bumps that are like 2-3 feet high right? if so last year eagle had those...what then are the groomers? still new to the terminology


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

yea, moguls are bumps. but there has to be a lot of bumps grouped together to make it moguls. it cant be a bump every once and a while.

groomed runs- are runs that arent bumpy and "groomed" or "trimed" maintaned to make it smooth... ok its hard for me to explain with words so heres a picture.

http://www.travelplan.com.au/verve/_resources/PS_Groomed_run_large%7b97361%7d.jpg


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

ah...yea eagle was the mogels but i dont remeber seeing any groomers...prolly cause i always went to the night sesions heh


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Yea thats it. Because all the runs are groomed (except the mogul ones). By nightime it gets all sloopy.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

I plan on going to Chestnut this winter. Hope its fun. I heard Galena is supposed to be real nice. On average how long does it take you to get down the mountin?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

only a couple minutes=/...its a 475 foot vertical drop...longest run is 1/2 mile...cascade is good to at about a mile and i think devils head is also a mile longest but im not sure...thats the problem with midwest snowboarding


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Nikolai said:


> only a couple minutes=/...its a 475 foot vertical drop...longest run is 1/2 mile...cascade is good to at about a mile and i think devils head is also a mile longest but im not sure...thats the problem with midwest snowboarding


wow thats not long at all but i guess it's better than nothing :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

i wanted to go on a weekend trip to like the appilachian mts or somthin like that but i dont know if ill have the money...but it is better than nothing... i learned to live with it


----------

